# shrink tube for api climber chains



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

I did once before but I used an old garden hose.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I havn't on the chain type, but I did on the cable style on my summit. I ordered them from ebay for just a couple of bucks. Then used a heat gun to shrink it to the cable. The same ones would probably work on the chain style.


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

do a search on climber chain replacement....there is a thread on here about it


----------



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

I've changed mine twice since 2001. Not a big deal.


----------



## Corn Fed (Apr 14, 2011)

Use the clear tubing from the hardware store. Boil water and dunk it in for a bit. Pull it out and slide the chain thru. Use a string or peice of wire to 'fish' the chain thru the tube. Work fast and pull hard. Drill out the spaces for the pins. Best covers ever. Won't have to replace them.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

10 foot roll of large shrink tube from harbor freight, $5 or $6 bucks max. Do all mine that way, sometimes double the layers.


----------



## SBF (Apr 6, 2010)

Corn Fed said:


> Use the clear tubing from the hardware store. Boil water and dunk it in for a bit. Pull it out and slide the chain thru. Use a string or peice of wire to 'fish' the chain thru the tube. Work fast and pull hard. Drill out the spaces for the pins. Best covers ever. Won't have to replace them.


I use 3/4" 3M heat shrink tubing, but I am very interested in your method. What size clear tubing do you use to insure a good fit?


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Funny you should ask I just did 1 yesterday. I was going to go with the clear hose but just bought shrink tube on ebay instead. Cost was $13 and change for enough shrink tube to do 2 stands or 4 pieces of chain. I cut the old stuff off the chain then cleaned the chains up a bit with a scrub brush to get any dirt off the links that may have go in where the old tube was cracked or peeling. Then I fed a piece of wire leader through the new tube and pulled the chain through. Once centered I worked from the center out with a heat gun, then I melted holes through the links for the pin with a phillips screwdriver I heated over a propane torch. Probably took 20-25 min start to finish and I have a spare set of tubing for the next time.


----------



## Corn Fed (Apr 14, 2011)

SBF said:


> I use 3/4" 3M heat shrink tubing, but I am very interested in your method. What size clear tubing do you use to insure a good fit?


This---> http://www.guncustomizing.com/API-Treestand.htm is exactly what I did. Never replace them again.


----------



## white rider (Dec 1, 2010)

This thread may be some help http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1596618


----------



## bowshooter20 (Jul 26, 2008)

Went to Harper freight and they didn't have the heat shrink tubing said they have discontinued it. Does anyone know where you can find some?


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I've replaced mine twice with the heat shrink from API, it already had the holes in it. The next time I have to replace it, I'm just going to a local electrical supply store and buy heat shrink from them. The holes in the factory replacement sometimes doesn't line up. I used a heat gun to shrink the heat shrink, you can use a propane torch but be careful and not burn it while shrinking the tubing.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I work with batteries and electronics for a living so I had the heat shrink already. Took a socket head and a torch and melted the holes in the heat shrink after installing it. Works perfect.


----------



## SECRET X (Aug 15, 2010)

I used spray can rubber on mine works great and ever link is open no drilling or heating plus the chain is more flexible in cold weather


----------



## Tindle (Aug 31, 2004)

Cornfed is right. That's how I did mine several years ago and it works great and still looks great.


----------

